# Which type is the most judging perceiver?



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

The title says it all.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't think the term "most judging" means anything in typology. Do you mean "most judgmetal" perhaps? 
I actually also don't think that question has a possible answer, but at least it makes sense in context.


----------



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

I know what I meant, I know what I said - therefore I can reliably confirm that what I meant is what I said.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I think INTPs are generally the easiest to confuse as a "judging" MBTI type.


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

ESTP they have good use of Te. People often think they are ESTJ or ENTJ also.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

In MBTI judging and perceiving are more about organizational skills and such, as opposed to being judgmental. @johncena might have a solid suggestion with ESTPs. They seem to have less of the lazy streak a lot of perceivers have.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

johncena said:


> ESTP they have good use of Te. People often think they are ESTJ or ENTJ also.


Yeah, but it seems every time they make a rational decision, the next minute they act batshit crazy 



I'll go with INTP as well. I think a combination of Ti/Si tends to be very thorough and cautious. Sheldon from TBBT theory appears to be INTP and he is anal and controlling as hell.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Stevester said:


> Yeah, but it seems every time they make a rational decision, the next minute they act batshit crazy
> .


I think you are accurate, and it made me chuckle. But I think it's more like this, when we do act bat shit crazy it can be on such an astronomical level that it overshadows how often we are rational.


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Yeah, but it seems every time they make a rational decision, the next minute they act batshit crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with INTP as well. I think a combination of Ti/Si tends to be very thorough and cautious. Sheldon from TBBT theory appears to be INTP and he is anal and controlling as hell.





Sensational said:


> I think you are accurate, and it made me chuckle. But I think it's more like this, when we do act bat shit crazy it can be on such an astronomical level that it overshadows how often we are rational.


I do think all the ST types are the most logical and well ordered types. NT types tend to often have a lot of imagination and they sometimes can come out with weird views and ideas. For me Its nice to be with my ST friends who often bring me down to earth when I get emotional etc.


----------



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

Mm, seems like people are ready to justify just about anything.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

I would think INTPs would be the least Judging type, again if we're talking about the MBTI Judging dichotomy. How are they organized and efficient? When are INTPs known for being on time? Ti is a judging function and with tertiary Si desiring conclusions and results they can be judgmental, but that's different from the Judging dichotomy.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Don't forget it's IxxP who lead with judging functions.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

In general, I'd say INFP or INTP (that's based on my experience).


----------



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

Witch of Oreo said:


> Don't forget it's IxxP who lead with judging functions.


Yeah, however illogical that may seem -- it's really not.... I swear...


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

I strongly believe INFP > INTP at the current point in time. Both of these personalities demonstrate a very rigid approach in their mindsets whether feeling based, or logic based. As someone pointed out, it will always be the IxxP's.


----------



## Khadroma (Feb 4, 2017)

Gilead said:


> Mm, seems like people are ready to justify just about anything.


Yeah, the answers here are all over the place. The typing of Sheldon is also kind of weird, and difficult to determine as BBT is caricatured.




Witch of Caprice said:


> I think INTPs are generally the easiest to confuse as a "judging" MBTI type.


I've seen this said before about LIIs (socionics INTjs, MBTI INTPs).
However, I do not think you J/P confusion can be attributed to one particular MB type.

Some people have noted that there is a discrepancy for "J" and "P" in MB due to MB valuing your first extroverted function to determine your J/P. 

Traits associated with IxxJs and IxxPs are confusing; as while I do not test as a "J" per se, my P score is quite low. Similarly, by ISFJ mother has certain Pish tendencies which moderate her "J" score on the MB. 






So, @Gilead, I am inclined to agree with you.
The most consistent explanation is the discrepancy among introverts and which of their ego functions should determine their J/P determination. Thus, it is difficult to point to one particular type as "the most X Y" (the most introverted extrovert, the most judging perceiver, the most perceiving judger etc).

Also, I noticed that you identify with socionics LSI on your profile----which is Ti-Se and mostly correlates with ISTPs (Beta Quadra= ENFjs, ESTps, INFps, ISTjs)
alternatively abbreviated as EIE, SLE, IEI, and LSI 

which correlates to MB ENFJs, ESTPs, INFJs, and ISTPs. 


What are your thoughts on the J/P dichotomy as applied to yourself?
What cognitive functions do you identify with the most?
What quadra do you identify more with in socionics?

Also, note that with regards to socionics, you are considered to be "strong" in both types of sensing and thinking, but what type of sensing/thinking (Ti-Se vs Si-Te) will determine your type.

Thoughts?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Sensational said:


> I think you are accurate, and it made me chuckle. But I think it's more like this, when we do act bat shit crazy it can be on such an astronomical level that it overshadows how often we are rational.


Yeah, you're a female ESTP that doesn't count. Female ESTPs know how to keep their shit together. In the same way that male ESFJs are non-jugmental, chill and gossip-adverse compared to their female counterparts.


----------



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

Khadroma said:


> The most consistent explanation is the discrepancy among introverts and which of their ego functions should determine their J/P determination. Thus, it is difficult to point to one particular type as "the most X Y" (the most introverted extrovert, the most judging perceiver, the most perceiving judger etc).
> 
> Also, I noticed that you identify with socionics LSI on your profile----which is Ti-Se and mostly correlates with ISTPs (Beta Quadra= ENFjs, ESTps, INFps, ISTjs)
> alternatively abbreviated as EIE, SLE, IEI, and LSI
> ...


I consider myself mostly a thinker - at least in the context of typology - with a clear preference for system/structure over "business logic"; supported by Se (as it is defined by Socionics). Beta quadra without a doubt. The reason I still type as ISTJ (supposed Si/Te) type is because the idea that a IXTJ type would not refer to an introvert judger with preference to T --> leaving only Ti dominant, is absurd to me.

Furthermore the difference between the systems carries out to "stereotypes"; ISFP -- artistic, sensitive, emotionally expressive, is clearly SEI, ISFJ --- moral guardian and protector is definitely ESI. ISTP description matches a sensing dominant who thinks before acting, thus SLI fits fine; ISTJ descriptions emphasize thinking (although faking it by claiming Si is an accessible mental database/library), making it clearly a better match for LSI.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Yeah, but it seems every time they make a rational decision, the next minute they act batshit crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with INTP as well. I think a combination of Ti/Si tends to be very thorough and cautious. Sheldon from TBBT theory appears to be INTP and he is anal and controlling as hell.


Sheldon is probably ISTJ. Control freak who want everything to be like it always was with him.


----------



## Khadroma (Feb 4, 2017)

Gilead said:


> I consider myself mostly a thinker - at least in the context of typology - with a clear preference for system/structure over "business logic"; supported by Se (as it is defined by Socionics). Beta quadra without a doubt. The reason I still type as ISTJ (supposed Si/Te) type is because the idea that a IXTJ type would not refer to an introvert judger with preference to T --> leaving only Ti dominant, is absurd to me.
> 
> Furthermore the difference between the systems carries out to "stereotypes"; ISFP -- artistic, sensitive, emotionally expressive, is clearly SEI, ISFJ --- moral guardian and protector is definitely ESI. ISTP description matches a sensing dominant who thinks before acting, thus SLI fits fine; ISTJ descriptions emphasize thinking (although faking it by claiming Si is an accessible mental database/library), making it clearly a better match for LSI.


Yeah, agreed.

With regards to the latter half: that's my main problem with MB. It's "weird". The stereotypes are weird, and don't make any sense. xSxJ stereotypes in particular are weird. 
The descriptions don't line up with the JCF understanding, even. It's a "weird' inventory with the known phenomenon of people scoring wildly different dichotomies depending on which day it's taken.
Thus, my preference for socionics grew from seeking a congruent structure, which the MB does not provide.


----------

